# Marriott Fairway Villas-2 Bdrm- President's Week!- reduced to $100 2-15-2/22/15



## icydog

I was originally going to go with friends but those plans fell apart.  It's an incredible place even off season. Only 10 min to Atlantic City, the rooms have been completely refurbished, the resort has a wonderful Olympic Size indoor pool, there's an Elizabeth Arden Spa, and don't forget Marriott Service.  $700 for the week and its worth it! 

Marylyn


----------



## icydog

*Price decrease to $650*

Don't let this wonderful Marriott week get away! Only $650 for the week!


----------



## icydog

*Marriott Fairway Villas Galloway Township, NJ*

Look at pictures of *Marriott's Fairway Villas*

*Look here for Trip Advisor Reviews* 

The rooms have been completely refurbished within the last few months.  Everything is brand new from the carpeting, to the furnishings, the appliances and the bedding. 

There's a lovely fireplace in each two bedroom villa and a balcony that overlooks the NJ Pinelands. There's several putting greens and two golf courses.  There are two restaurants on site with door to door shuttle service to the Clubhouse provided by the resort. 

There's a wonderful World Class Spa and Elizabeth Arden beauty and massage services. Attached to the Spa is a juice and Starbucks Coffee bar with comfortable seating.  It's a lovely sunny room where I've spent many glorious hours reading. 

There are activities planned all day, everyday, and several resort planned tours to local wineries and interesting locals like Cape May and other costal communities. I actually took the tour and I enjoyed seeing areas in NJ that I have never seen before especially Margate, NJ, home of National Historic Landmark--*Lucy the Elephant. *

Atlantic City is only 10 minutes away, which means shows, gambling, outlet shopping and world class restaurants. My favorite hotels are the Borgata and Caesar's, but you have your choice of several with free, or $5, parking for the day. If you park at a hotel you can get free shuttle service to the next hotel or move your car without paying for another parking fee. I just love Atlantic City!

Don't miss out on this great deal. I promise you will love the Fairways!


----------



## icydog

How about your Best Offer?


----------



## icydog

$100 

You don't need to stay for the full week if you don't want to.  Stay as many days as you want, even just Sunday and Monday nights...but the full week is now only $100


----------



## bobby13

Hello,

I'm a Tug member and I'm interested in your offer. Could you please provide a phone number or you may call me at 386-852-3474.


Thanks!


----------



## icydog

*GONE to the first person to contact me!*

I've had quite a few responses but I gave the week to the first one in line.  Thanks for your interest but the week is *GONE!*


----------



## Bailey#1

This was one of the best deals yet!


----------



## icydog

Bailey#1 said:


> This was one of the best deals yet!



Thank you! 

I'm glad my week went to a nice family.


----------



## LAX Mom

Very kind gesture! 
I'm glad someone can use it!


----------



## icydog

LAX Mom said:


> Very kind gesture!
> I'm glad someone can use it!


Thank you. I just wish the weather was better. I'm sure the nice family who got my week will enjoy it-- even in the snow!


----------

